# thinkpad470安装gentoo和win10双系统 碰到问题

## ligang

e470安装双系统，当前分区如下：

/dev/sda1   efi 分区  笔记本自带

/dev/sda2   Microsoft reserved 笔记本自带

/dev/sda3   C盘 笔记本自带

/dev/sda4   swap  通过parted创建

/dev/sda5   / 通过parted 创建

/dev/sda6   Microsoft recovery 恢复分区

我按照安装手册安装，最后通过genkernel all生成内核

然后boot.img和initramfs都拷贝到了 /boot/目录下面

/boot 目录挂载了/dev/sda1 

以前老笔记本不支持uefi，现在新笔记本还没有熟悉。

在安装完efibootmgr之后，按照手册配置gentoo启动项的时候，提示错误：

efi variable are not supported on this system。

请问这是什么问题呢？

另外我的理解是：

Gentoo和win10 公用一个efi分区就可以了。然后通过efibootmgr 来管理win10和Gentoo的两个启动项

----------

## KING

1.使用GPT分区方式，官方建议使用pared 命令，fdisk命令可能会有问题；

2.建议单独为gentoo创建一个EFI系统分区（并且该分区格式必须为FAT32/VFAT），一般/boot目录挂载在这个分区上；

3.分区时，当使用UEFI接口来引导系统时（取代BIOS），要将引导分区标识为EFI系统分区。

官方文档写的很清楚：https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Disks/zh-cn

4.使用sys-boot/efibootmgr之前 ，需要EFI vars的内核支持，因为sys-boot / efibootmgr不是引导程序，它是与UEFI固件进行交互并更新其设置的工具。所以需要编译内核时加入这个支持

5.最重要的是如果想要UEFI引导，那么你进入引导安装环境如官方提供的install-amd64-minima-xxxxxx.iso，必须以UEFI方式启动该引导安装环境，否则会出现楼主遇到的问题，亲测

6.然后重要的一点来了，我使用软碟通UItraISO刻录官方镜像install-amd64-minima-xxxxxx.iso时，发现无法以UEFI方式启动该U盘，于是我尝试刻录了Ubuntu 17.04和Arch linux的引导安装环境镜像时，发现能够正常启动，于是我在该引导环境下完成了gentoo的+window的双系统UEFI启动

----------

## LdBeth

使用的启动盘不支持 EFI 的话，是无法修改 EFI 固件参数的。

另外建议直接用 Kali 或者 Ubuntu 之类的 Debian 系带桌面的 LiveUSB。

----------

